# What could I build with this motor.....?...



## dakremer

hey guys. This is a blender motor. Someone threw the blender away because the pitcher was busted and so were the blades. The motor was still working just fine though so I swiped it.

*Any ideas of what I could build with this (woodworking related)?* Its 120V/60Hz

Is there any way to change the speeds of those buttons???


----------



## Tedstor

A small buffer?? Paint mixer?


----------



## dakremer

hmm…dont need a paint mixer. Possibly a buffer though…...


----------



## LepelstatCrafts

how about making some blades and making it into a variable speed wooden fan?


----------



## cranesgonewild

Seeing that you're into chiropractics, you can make a beaded seat cover or something along those lines out of beads (scrap wood) you made yourself. The motor could be used to make your own bead sander. Similar to what Filinvested has done here.


----------



## Jim Jakosh

If you could adapt a collet holder to it, you could make a small router table for 1/4" cutters for light work.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

Put a cable drive shaft andf little chuck on it (like a Dremel). It might be a little bada$$.


----------



## Bluepine38

If those buttons activate a sliding rheoostat, you could possibly change the speeds, but you have to take
it apart to find out, and then you have to get it back together. Might be easier to buy one of the router
speed control switches and use it. You could rig up some pulleys, gears, whatever and use it to power
one of those complicated marble machines, after you spent a month or two building the marble machine.


----------



## teejk

why do I sense a little german or swiss blood here (my grandpa used to make birdhouses solely to get away from my grandma and saved all the round hole cut-outs…my dad had cans full of bent nails)?

anyway you have already found several uses for it…something to collect dust, something to trip over, something to move around your workshop…you could try it for a clock (the different speeds would allow you to reset it to the correct time after checking your watch).

all kidding aside, the only thing I can think of would be some type of motorized toy


----------



## KayBee

Make a worksharp, scary sharp sharpener out of it. Put a platen for sandpaper on the arbor. Make a platform for running your favorite sharpening jig on, and sharpen away. You can still use the buttons to control speed. Crush speed sharpening : )


----------



## thejaz

Make a panagraph machine for your engraving projects.


----------



## dakremer

panagraph? hmm… I'll have to look that up


----------



## LeeBarker

At last, a negative answer to the question, "Will it Blend?".

For more information, search "will it blend" on YouTube.


----------

